

Gamegear.io – SDKs for mobile game developers - gurdo
http://gamegear.io/

======
ubertaco
Aww, I was kinda hoping this had something to do with the SEGA Game Gear[1]

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sega_Game_Gear](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sega_Game_Gear)

